# Fortinet or Cyberoam UTM appliance



## arjun282 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi, 

We are going to buy UTM solution for our organization and we want to know which one is best Cyberoam or Fortinet for 500 to 800 machines environment.

Our major focus 


Web Content blocking and filtering
HTTPS strong blocking.
Reporting and Bandwidth management.

Please suggest which one is best and the Model no. too which can support 500 to 800 users.

Thanks﻿


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

I think I cannot say which is best, If you use ether you will be ok with fortinet or cyberoam, you might want to look at watchguard.

I use Sonicwall it has strong content filtering and bandwidth management,reporting .

You would have to enquire at the website or contact the vendor whether they support 500 to 800 users.


----------

